# uk lockdown



## Jane50 (Mar 24, 2020)

with the uk lockdown, will they enforce the once daily exercise, or would you be able to go out later in the day if needed


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2020)

I think you can exercise whenever you like, just taking into account how many people are around you at the time. You just need to be aware of what is going on when you are out and abort if it is too busy.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 24, 2020)

they are saying once daily for exercise or walking your dog


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

Well that is what you should be doing.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> they are saying once daily for exercise or walking your dog



Sorry, I misread your original post. The advice is just a single walk per day. I was saying that your single outing can be whenever you want, taking into account how busy your route is. So. I'd stick to that until told otherwise.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 24, 2020)

The only thing I am worried about is, that sometimes when I get up, at 6 am, my blood glucose levels have spiked overnight, and I wake up with a high blood glucose level, and the only thing I can do is take a brisk walk to start it going down, but I suppose this could be classed as a medical reason


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 24, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Well that is what you should be doing.


Yes I should, but if my blood glucose is higher than it should be first thing in the morning, I wouldnt have thought a quick walk round the block would cause any problem, and I certainly dont think if I went out later for the daily exercise, I dont think I would be fined for going out a second time, as the first time would be a medical reason.  As yet, the police do not think they can enforce the daily walk


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 24, 2020)

Who would know if you went out twice? Do you have a lot of policemen on the beat near where you live?  Round here I haven’t seen one in years!  To be honest unless the police suddenly start making themselves a lot more noticeable (and with cuts, there aren’t as many of them as there used to be) then it's going to be pretty hard for them to police this everywhere all the time.  I doubt your neighbours are taking that much notice of your movements either.

Yes the rules say that you are allowed out once a day for exercise but that doesn’t mean it has to be the same time every day.  Just be sensible when you do go out and stay a safe distance away from anyone else who is out.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 25, 2020)

I had to grin when they said you can take your dog out once a day and your partner (if you have one) can take the dog out again later  LOL  whos going to watch?  The dog police  hmmm. Either that or busy body neighbours twitching their curtains


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> Yes I should, but if my blood glucose is higher than it should be first thing in the morning, I wouldnt have thought a quick walk round the block would cause any problem, and I certainly dont think if I went out later for the daily exercise, I dont think I would be fined for going out a second time, as the first time would be a medical reason.  As yet, the police do not think they can enforce the daily walk


Sometimes see the police around in the town centre, and the police station is down the road we walk to, so they could do spot checks, and we have a retired policeman lives a few doors from us, and always in his garden.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 25, 2020)

Andy HB said:


> Sorry, I misread your original post. The advice is just a single walk per day. I was saying that your single outing can be whenever you want, taking into account how busy your route is. So. I'd stick to that until told otherwise.


I do not think they will enforce the daily walk, if for some reason you find you have to take a walk for a medical reason, such as bring your blood glucose down first thing in the morning


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 25, 2020)

Don't think of it in terms of how to avoid getting pinged. Think of it in terms of not transmitting a nasty disease to other people. Keep your distance, avoid touching anything as much as possible, wash yr hands etc etc.


----------



## Docb (Mar 25, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Don't think of it in terms of how to avoid getting pinged. Think of it in terms of not transmitting a nasty disease to other people. Keep your distance, avoid touching anything as much as possible, wash yr hands etc etc.



Absolutely right Eddy.  A two minute walk hugging every passer by is a bad thing.  Out all day, not going close to anybody and only letting your shoes touch anything, OK.  

Trying to define what constiutes sensible exercise by telling people they can only go for one walk a day is daft and just adds to the mixed messages and the volume of crap added to the social media servers.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes that's what they need to say, it's not how many times you go out that matters, it's how far you can stay away from other people. If you go out 5 times a day across fields and never see anyone else then you aren’t hurting anyone and so nobody else can complain about it.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 25, 2020)

The weak link to all this is the need to visit the supermarket. Because it is a nesscessity this is where social distancing often fails. No one is perfect and not everyone abides by the rules/ law therefore all these conditions will be broken by i hope the minority. Tougher consequences are needed to enforce these important measures but Boris is a libertarian so dosn't have the authority that maggie did. Would love to see how she would've handled the pandemic..,!!!!


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Well that is what you should be doing.


No it isnt , the police will not fine you even if you take 2 or 3 walks a day, as long as you are social distances


----------



## Inka (Mar 28, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> No it isnt , the police will not fine you even if you take 2 or 3 walks a day, as long as you are social distances



Then why do the rules stress you can only go out for one form of exercise? The idea is that we all stay in our homes - full stop. There are a small number of exceptions to this but we all need to abide by the rules because if we don’t the virus could spread and these restrictions will go on even longer and become even stricter.

I appreciate what you say about going for a walk bringing your blood sugar down *but* that _doesn’t_ count as a medical reason. It’s not the being outside that gets your blood sugar down, it’s the exercise. You can get the same effect indoors. Presuming you haven’t got any exercise equipment you can use, you can jog on the spot for X amounts of minutes, you can run up and down stairs - both of those get blood sugar down very effectively.

If we all try to find exceptions or reasons why the rules don’t apply to us, then we might as well give up and resign ourselves to the worst this virus can do. Look around the internet - there are people asking if they can ‘pop out’ for a manicure, if they can drive 100 miles to collect something from a relative that could quite easily be posted to them. There are people saying that there’s nothing wrong with children playing outside together, that having 10 family members round for a barbecue is fine. It drives me mad!

That paragraph was a general one, not aimed at you, Jane. But no, you can’t go out for two or more walks. Exercise indoors, take a correction dose of insulin - just like everyone else has to do.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> Then why do the rules stress you can only go out for one form of exercise? The idea is that we all stay in our homes - full stop. There are a small number of exceptions to this but we all need to abide by the rules because if we don’t the virus could spread and these restrictions will go on even longer and become even stricter.
> 
> I appreciate what you say about going for a walk bringing your blood sugar down *but* that _doesn’t_ count as a medical reason. It’s not the being outside that gets your blood sugar down, it’s the exercise. You can get the same effect indoors. Presuming you haven’t got any exercise equipment you can use, you can jog on the spot for X amounts of minutes, you can run up and down stairs - both of those get blood sugar down very effectively.
> 
> ...


my daughter has messaged the police about her agoraphobia, and me, and they told her they are not going to stop people going to two walks, as long as they keep the social distancing rules, and the police commisioner said they are not going to fine people if they want to exercise more, as long as they do social distancing, as they cannot check on whether someone is doing two walks a day


----------



## Inka (Mar 28, 2020)

It depends on the local police force. Mine has stepped up checks recently on both cars and people. Moreover, if people flout the rules, then more checks and fines *will* be brought in, and more restrictions. Look at Italy and Spain. Why should you be special?

Perhaps you could follow some of the advice on your other thread about your “uncontrolled diabetes” and then you’d reduce the mornings you had high blood sugar.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

It was Chichester police, and they said they will not fine people for walking, even if they do walk twice, and if I go out early morning for a short walk round the block, then we take the dog out for a longer afternoon walk, and she is one that will not go until I go out the door with her,


----------



## Inka (Mar 28, 2020)

And why can’t you do your morning exercise indoors? The issue isn’t whether you have to pay a fine, it’s abiding by the rules to stop the spread of the virus.

It’s the same reason why the guidelines say we should limit the number of times we go out shopping’s day get essential things only. After the gov said that, people were still popping out to the shops every day for no reason. What happened? No, they didn’t get fined - further restrictions were brought in (shutting non-essential shops). 

Continually breaching and bending the rules will pretty much guarantee the restrictions become stricter. In some countries, people aren’t even allowed out to exercise at all.

You don’t need to go out for your early morning walk. One walk a day is fair and fine. Other people - with diabetes, with dogs, with young children - all manage.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> And why can’t you do your morning exercise indoors? The issue isn’t whether you have to pay a fine, it’s abiding by the rules to stop the spread of the virus.
> 
> It’s the same reason why the guidelines say we should limit the number of times we go out shopping’s day get essential things only. After the gov said that, people were still popping out to the shops every day for no reason. What happened? No, they didn’t get fined - further restrictions were brought in (shutting non-essential shops).
> 
> ...


you cannot spread the virus walking in a quiet area away from people and when someone passes you step aside onto the canal bank, and people here are doing that very carefully, and my daughter needs to go out twice a day due to panic attacks and agoraphobia and having had therapy, she was told to keep up doing the exposure therapy with her walking


----------



## Inka (Mar 28, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> you cannot spread the virus walking in a quiet area away from people and when someone passes you step aside onto the canal bank, and people here are doing that very carefully, and my daughter needs to go out twice a day due to panic attacks and agoraphobia and having had therapy, she was told to keep up doing the exposure therapy with her walking



I live in a far more rural area than Chichester. People here are all following the once a day rules - because they’re not selfish and think the rules don’t apply to them. If we all made up reasons, we might as well not bother. I have a headache if I don’t get out twice a day? My dog is used to three walks a day? I get bored indoors after a few hours? I have 5 yr old twins and they’re very energetic? My nails get really bad if they’re not manicured every week and then I get sad?

The advice does *not* say you can go out more if you practise social distancing. It says you should *stay at home. *Here’s Michael Gove:

*“...people can go for the standard length of run or walk that they ordinarily would have done. But… the important thing is, once a day".*

He did NOT say that didn’t apply if you were ‘Jane and her daughter’ - or the thousands of other people who think the rules don’t apply to them. He did NOT say you could go out more if you practise social distancing. The point is we should all be staying at home.

It’s a slippery slope - you go out twice because of your dog/daughter/blood sugar, Bob says he needs to go out twice too because of X, Y, and Z. Then Liz finds a reason - and her friend, and her cousin, and her neighbours, and the rest of the village/town. Soon we’d be back to where we are before.

You are no more special than me. Obey the rules.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> I live in a far more rural area than Chichester. People here are all following the once a day rules - because they’re not selfish and think the rules don’t apply to them. If we all made up reasons, we might as well not bother. I have a headache if I don’t get out twice a day? My dog is used to three walks a day? I get bored indoors after a few hours? I have 5 yr old twins and they’re very energetic? My nails get really bad if they’re not manicured every week and then I get sad?
> 
> The advice does *not* say you can go out more if you practise social distancing. It says you should *stay at home. *Here’s Michael Gove:
> 
> ...


I am sort of and now we have other ways, I walk first thing , then yesterday needed something from local shop, so took the walk over there, with the dog, to get what we needed, somebody else had to come because we couldnt take her in the sho, then in the afternoon walked the dog to the canal, but needed butter, so again a walk for health, and an essential shop, we are also on the list with the church to do essential shops for people from church, so other members of family can still go out on an extra walk to help them


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2020)

A reminder to members to keep their responses supportive, friendly and constructive please, even (or perhaps especially) where there is a difference of opinion.



Jane50 said:


> No it isnt , the police will not fine you even if you take 2 or 3 walks a day, as long as you are social distances




I sympathise with your original question @Jane50, but I wonder if there are other strategies you can try, so that you can abide by the new rules on restricted movement - which after all are only in place to protect both you, and importantly the wider community.

If you wake with elevated BG in the morning have you been shown how to give a correction  dose? And if you find that a short walk makes a correction dose act more quickly, is there a way of choosing an activity that you can do indoors instead?

I have done this myself in the past (just because it was bucketing down with rain at the time). I find climbing and descending our stairs extremely useful. Hoovering is also perfect for me (I always have to take precautions about BG dropping when doing housework). There are also lots of fitness routines currently circulating for restless kids who are stuck indoors.

I’m sure you could find a way to bring your BGs down while staying inside.

I’ve had to drop one of the dog walks since the restrictions came in. So I get very sad eyes at certain times of day from our doggies, but now go out for just one walk, which also counts as my (outdoor) exercise.

I can do more exercise inside if I want to - eg crunches, plank, press-ups, squats, lunges.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2020)

I have been struck since yesterday, when the PM, and very soon afterwards several other cabinet members and others close-by came down with the virus in quick succession.

It was passed (by Boris?) when he didn’t know he had it.

On average every infected person in regular contact with others will pass it on to at least 2.5 people. This falls to 1.something with social distancing. But even with full-on social distancing as advised the virus still spreads.

And I would suggest the virus is *mostly* passed on by people who have it but aren’t showing symptoms yet. These are people going out, touching things... Being necessarily near people occasionally. Needing to pop back to the shops because they ran out of whatever.

And yes... some of those trips are necessary. But if you cut them right back to the bare minimum you can... If you can halve your trips out... doing without, and using store cupboard stuff to see you through until a few more days have passed... Then each of those ‘not going out’s add up to put the UK in a far better place in 2.5 months time.

I’m not directing this to anyone in particular, it’s more just the way my mind has shifted in the last 24 hours.

I now have bread in the freezer, and long life milk in - to try to last 2 weeks between shops rather than going twice weekly as I usually would. 

*Assume you have it.* But you’ll only get symptoms 2 days from now. And then do what you would do to keep your family, friends, neighbours and community safe.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A reminder to members to keep their responses supportive, friendly and constructive please, even (or perhaps especially) where there is a difference of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police here have emailed my daughter and said that they will not be stopping people walking even if it is there second walk, as long as keeping to social distancing, and the commissioner , the main one, has said the same they will not question people on how many walks they have taken, as one of our friends walks to work and when he finishes work, he takes a two hour walk


----------



## Inka (Mar 28, 2020)

@everydayupsanddowns Yes, cutting trips out down to the absolute minimum is the way to go. I don’t pretend to understand the epidemology, but it does show that each and every tiny effort an individual makes *does *have a much bigger effect than we might imagine.

I saw a fantastic image that explained this - how cutting journeys out/social visits by 50% had a huge effect, and by 75% had a massive effect. I’ve been looking for that image but can’t find it  I did find this page which has a short video along the same lines:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/health-52008673/coronavirus-update-why-does-staying-at-home-help

@Jane50 I sincerely apologise if I came across as rude or terse. I appreciate it’s hard for all of us and that these are difficult times.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> The police here have emailed my daughter and said that they will not be stopping people walking even if it is there second walk, as long as keeping to social distancing, and the commissioner , the main one, has said the same they will not question people on how many walks they have taken, as one of our friends walks to work and when he finishes work, he takes a two hour walk



For me I don’t think it’s a matter of ‘avoiding getting caught’.

The protection I am hoping to get out of obeying the ‘restricted movement’ rules as much as I can is more the feeling I would have if I’d chosen to go out several extra times, and briefly stopped and chatted to passers by or neighbours, and popped to the shops a few extra times... and then woke up with a fever tomorrow.

I would feel awful that I had left a ‘trail’ of potential infection on the days before that was far wider and more far-reaching than it need have been.

How would I feel if I discovered that my neighbour had come down with it a few days after we’d chatted, and they ended up in hospital, but not before passing it on to their parents who both died, as did their brother who had severe asthma, but was only 35.

I wasn’t thinking like this several days ago, but for me, social distancing has been about protecting others now, more than keeping me safe.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2020)

Inka said:


> I saw a fantastic image that explained this - how cutting journeys out/social visits by 50% had a huge effect, and by 75% had a massive effect.



I like this image too:


followed by this one...


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

We too feel that compliance is protecting others by helping to reduce the pressure on the NHS.
It felt weird to start with but we are now getting into a routine.  I am one for Lists, my OH is more of go with the flow.  It works for both of us.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 28, 2020)

All these peoples that want to go out! I want to stay in!

They're building a nice big morgue Birmingham way for all of us that don't comply with the rules.


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> For me I don’t think it’s a matter of ‘avoiding getting caught’.
> 
> The protection I am hoping to get out of obeying the ‘restricted movement’ rules as much as I can is more the feeling I would have if I’d chosen to go out several extra times, and briefly stopped and chatted to passers by or neighbours, and popped to the shops a few extra times... and then woke up with a fever tomorrow.
> 
> ...


it is ok to go out twice, if your body needs it, and at the moment there isnt just a Pandemic, there is also an Epidemic , again probably all over the world with a far different name and that is Panic


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 29, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I wasn’t thinking like this several days ago, but for me, social distancing has been about protecting others now, more than keeping me safe.



Me too. I think that if I popped off, the universe would somehow be able to stagger on, but I'd hate to be the cause of it happening to other people.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 29, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> it is ok to go out twice, if your body needs it, and at the moment there isnt just a Pandemic, there is also an Epidemic , again probably all over the world with a far different name and that is Panic



I think we all need to go out as little as we can. If you are thinking of your initial reasons of a walk to lower BG, in your shoes I would be finding other strategies. Take correction dose. Walking briskly up and down the hallway... Or stairs... or using other indoor exercise resources.

I don’t think it’s panic personally. I think it’s just acting in line with the current rules (not guidelines - there are fines being issued elsewhere). And yes... of course... many of those additional journeys would not have any real impact - but just like airport security, we now all have to act in a certain way, to prevent something awful happening - but in this case it’s because you can have and be infectious with the virus, and be spreading it to others, for days before you develop symptoms. The virus doesn’t ‘spread’... *people* spread it.

I can understand your confusion as you’ve had conflicting advice from local police about not limiting additional journeys.

Are you able to explain why you can’t do that extra exercise indoors for a few weeks?


----------



## Davein (Mar 29, 2020)

Why take the risk at all. We've been told to stay at home to save lives. I'm sure you would behave perfectly sensible but it's like driving- there is always the danger of coming across those who do not obey the rules.
 Jane have you no garden space to exercise in?
I live down a small private lane and during the past week it feels like most of the village has suddenly decided to walk by.
 Not worth taking any unnecessary risks, we do not know enough about this virus, it is an unseen enemy.


----------



## Davein (Mar 29, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> it is ok to go out twice, if your body needs it, and at the moment there isnt just a Pandemic, there is also an Epidemic , again probably all over the world with a far different name and that is Panic


I would say most people are frightened, worried and fearful of the future at the moment but not at the stage of panicking. Yes this is serious hence the measures taken by governments around the world and we should do everything we can not to spread or contract this virus. Some of us have NO choice but to stay completely isolated due to vulnerability to infection and in a way it is therefore easier  to strictly obey isolation.
 I eventually managed to get the pharmacy to deliver our meds and we have sufficient supplies to last a while. We are in contact with kind neighbours who have offered to help when we need it. The  only prearranged journeys we will make are the absolutely vital ones to the county hospital or surgery IF they are not cancelled/postponed. 
We fortunate that we have a garden and a wonderful view of the coastline  and with spring now upon us, the garden is coming to life. 
If we all make sacrifices now it will make a huge difference in the forthcoming weeks but I know it will be more difficult for some than others.
Take care Jane


----------



## Inka (Mar 29, 2020)

I agree @Davein In fact, I’ve been impressed at how people have kept calm in this very alien situation. I think there’s a difference between panic and understandable concern about the future. Fortunately we all seem to be feeling natural concern rather than the former.

Like you, I have a garden too - albeit a small one - and just being out in the fresh air is a big pick-me-up. The Spring and the lovely weather have helped me and my children get used to the restrictions a lot and helped our mood.

I do feel very sorry for people in flats and those who might find it more difficult to access the outdoors.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 29, 2020)

Glad to hear that the children have adapted @Inka .  
It must be so strange for any very young ones.


----------



## Inka (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you @SB2015  My youngest is 4 yrs old, and it’s been hard to get a balance of trying to keep things non-scary while getting across the importance of hand-washing, etc. It’s a very different lifestyle for them as we’re usually out and about and busy every day. Their tears have upset me far more than anything I might feel about my own restrictions.


----------



## Billy Bob (Mar 29, 2020)

This virus is like electric you can't see, smell or hear it but if it get's you you'll feel it along with your loved ones .
I'm still working driving my hgv so I'm lucky that I'm getting out but if I didn't have to go out I wouldn't .
My wife and I are lucky enough to have a garden to keep us busy when not out working , so we really feel for those that are totally isolated in flats .
Together we will all get through this if we all do our best to comply with the guidelines . 
Virtual hugs to everyone     Nigel


----------



## Tee G (Mar 29, 2020)

Had a lovely picture sent of my tiny granddaughters chalking rainbows on their front path - I bet they thought all their Christmas had come when Mummy told them its ok to deface and scribble over the entrance ---   graffiti art!  YAY


----------



## Jane50 (Mar 29, 2020)

I see Nigel Farage has broken the 1 exercise a day as has admitted to going out 8 times in 5 days, and Michael Gove, said he has taken a run and also a walk but picked up shopping on the way


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Apr 2, 2020)

The Lockdown is working. The figure of one person infecting 2.5 people has now fell to 0.62. I find that quite reassuring.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 2, 2020)

Jane50 said:


> I see Nigel Farage has broken the 1 exercise a day as has admitted to going out 8 times in 5 days, and Michael Gove, said he has taken a run and also a walk but picked up shopping on the way



Ah! Those extreme paragons of virtue. 

The problem with times like this is that most people don't have a grasp of how small things can roll up to produce massive effects.

For example, folding a piece of paper over and over. If you could do it 103 times its thickness would be greater than the width of observable universe. So a small initial effect (that first fold or perhaps that walk) has the capacity to explode.

Every time a person goes out there is a minute potential risk to someone else (or perhaps the reverse). Maybe you walk past someone just that little bit too close after they have just sneezed. There is evidence that the 2m spacing is not enough. Lab condition tests of how far droplets spread indicate they can travel upwards of 8m.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 2, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> The Lockdown is working. The figure of one person infecting 2.5 people has now fell to 0.62. I find that quite reassuring.




As if  they haven't got enough problems being only 0.62 of a person, then they go and get infected as well.


----------

